# Hello all



## wctctech (May 8, 2007)

Just found this website forum and thought why not. I am a production manager in Kamloops, British Columbia. About four hours northeast of Vancouver. I work for the professional theatre company there; Western Canada Theatre. Been here 9 years and loving it. www.westerncanadatheatre.bc.ca to see what we are doing.

Cheers


Chris MacDonald


----------



## gafftaper (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth Eh!! It's a great place to learn and to share. We look forward to hearing more from you. 

I've Skied Whistler/Blackcomb and we regularly take trips to Vancouver. but I've never made it to Kamloops. I know it's beautiful country. My Mom's always trying to talk my wife and I into taking a trip up that way through Harrison, Kamloops, and all the way over to Jasper before dropping down south into the states and looping back home to Seattle. Apparently my parents did it 40 years ago.


----------



## Van (May 8, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! Feel free to share, questions, answers, stories, Back Bacon........


----------



## soundlight (May 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Always glad to have more active members!


----------



## jonhirsh (May 8, 2007)

Welcome my fellow Canadian  

JH


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 8, 2007)

Yo! Welcome to Controlbooth...


----------



## dvlasak (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth! Please contribute to the forum by answering and asking questions.

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (May 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard.

Very good to add another to the total of non Yanks...


----------



## Hughesie (May 21, 2007)

welcome to the site, may you find it as helpful as well all find it

no matter how stupid you think the question is don't be afraid to ask

and before posting something new,
use the search function


----------

